# Buying a holiday home



## maxineg (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi, we are looking to invest in a holiday home in southern spain in between murcia and alicante, not to rent out just for family and friends to use. Any info would be gratefully received  ie: any areas not to touch and any legal info that we must look out for.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

maxineg said:


> Hi, we are looking to invest in a holiday home in southern spain in between murcia and alicante, not to rent out just for family and friends to use. Any info would be gratefully received  ie: any areas not to touch and any legal info that we must look out for.


Do you speak the language? if not you will need a lawyer who speaks good English. The lawyer must just be acting for you and not the seller or Estate Agent,

Get your lawyer to make sure the property is legal, and all outstanding charges have been paid.

You really should rent at first, the area of your choice may turn out to be not so good as you first thought I rented for 5 years before I bought, but I was buying to live in all year round.

Good luck!!

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This is a good time to buy a holiday home as prices are low and still falling. I would definitely recommend visiting an area at different times of year before committing yourself.

Make a checklist before you start looking at properties - essential features vs desirable features. This will help you narrow down your search.

When you find somewhere you like, get a lawyer who is completely independent of the estate agent and make sure he or she checks that all the paperwork is in order BEFORE you part with any money. That includes any deposit required to take the property off the market. Don't be put off by anyone saying the paperwork is "still going through but will all be fine"!

Once you make a firm offer, you will be required to pay a 10% deposit. If you subsequently change your mind, you forfeit this. If the seller changes his mind however, he has to pay you twice that amount.

Good hunting!


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

maxineg said:


> Hi, we are looking to invest in a holiday home in southern spain in between murcia and alicante, not to rent out just for family and friends to use. Any info would be gratefully received  ie: any areas not to touch and any legal info that we must look out for.


We and also most of our friends used a fantastic Spanish lawyer, who speaks good English and was recommended by "Which" magazine.He is very thorough and explained everything to us as we went along,we also used him for our NIE and residencia. He is based in Aquilas . If you would like his number and details PM me.
All the best in your search, its wonderful here in Spain.:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jaxx said:


> We and also most of our friends used a fantastic Spanish lawyer, who speaks good English and was recommended by "Which" magazine.He is very thorough and explained everything to us as we went along,we also used him for our NIE and residencia. He is based in Aquilas . If you would like his number and details PM me.
> All the best in your search, its wonderful here in Spain.:clap2:


I'm sure he wouldn't mind you posting the info


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I'm sure he wouldn't mind you posting the info


Can highly recommend this lawyer he has been brilliant!

Lorena the secretary who answers the phone speaks Spanish and English

Daniel Oscar Nieto Martínez (known as Dani) 
Ross Legal Services
Paseo de la Constitución 17 Bajo
Aguilas( Murcia) 30880

Phone nº (0034) 968 41 23 21
email [email protected]


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We have a holiday home in senorio de Roda, a lovely little place, with a nice community, it is about 10-15 mins from St Javier airport, which is great, no having to travel, Los Alcazeres is just down the road, lots of shops and restaurants there. You can google properties for sale, there are appartments and houses, some very cheap at the moment, when we bought ours we used a solicitor in St Javier, and they have branch office in Torreveija, they speak perfect English. We now let our property out long term rental as we have bought a place elsewhere to live in permanently.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> This is a good time to buy a holiday home as prices are low and still falling. I would definitely recommend visiting an area at different times of year before committing yourself.
> 
> Make a checklist before you start looking at properties - essential features vs desirable features. This will help you narrow down your search.
> 
> ...


Some good advice there !


----------

